# Traeger pellets flavored with oils?



## mowin (Sep 26, 2015)

I've read on here and other sights,  that the traeger pellets are flavored with oil. But how does one konw this to be fact? My brother has a few bags of assorted traeger pellets, and when I told him about the oils, he read each bag, and know where does it say that. 
So I'm just wondering if this is true, and how to verify?


----------



## nursewizzle (Sep 26, 2015)

I think you can find their patent application online


----------



## mowin (Sep 26, 2015)

Ive seen that patent app, but ive also read the only oils used were in there garlic and onion pellets. Seems the only way to get those flavors is to infuse the pellets with flavored oils.  Traeger told my brother those pellets have been discontinued. Im not a traeger owner. Not fond of there " use our pellets or warranty is void" policy. That and there pellets are pricey. Just trying to clarify info for my brother...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 26, 2015)

In this thread, apparently this guy got some info from a rep & the mill that was used.... It's a few years old, but here's the link if your interested in checkin it out !

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116254/new-info-on-whats-in-traeger-pellets


----------



## gpb11 (Sep 28, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> In this thread, apparently this guy got some info from a rep & the mill that was used...


They also have a patent on using hickory oil added to non-hickory base hardwood for the reasons of it being less expensive than transporting the actual hickory to the pellet mill.  Doesn't make sense but the patent exists; search on google for it, I didn't save the link.

Doesn't matter IMHO. Pellets without all the content questions are available cheaper even if you have to order CookinPellets from Amazon.com by the individual bag and have them delivered.


----------



## mowin (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks for the links. I'll pass this info onto my brother.  And I agree, I can definitely get good quality pellets cheaper then traegers.
My local gmg dealer gets $19.00 for a 28# bag.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 28, 2015)

My thinking is...  who's going to tell Traeger that they weren't using there brand when you want something done under warranty ??   "Yes Sir. of coarse I only use Traeger Brand Pellets in your smoker"  ....


----------



## mowin (Sep 28, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> My thinking is...  who's going to tell Traeger that they weren't using there brand when you want something done under warranty ??   "Yes Sir. of coarse I only use Traeger Brand Pellets in your smoker"  ....



My thoughts exactly. My brother has been using GMG pellets in his.


----------

